# Tack Locker



## Barrelracer88 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi I am going to put in some tack lockers in spring, and need help with the design. The need to be able to hold one saddle. Any designs you guys like? Also there will be about five of them in a row.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Some ideas of "patterns"






































These are plans you can buy

Elite Tack Design - Tack Trunk & Cabinet Plans for English & Western Riders.


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

Will you be using english or western saddles? You will have to plan differently if you are using western saddles, as they are quite a bit longer.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha well Allison beat me to posting mine! I own the last locker pictured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

With the five in a row you can either have them be separate, moveable things or built into a wall or something. Personally, I don't think that all the bells and whistles and numerous cabinets are necessary. All I really NEED is a saddle rack, space underneath or to the side to store a rubbermaid type box with random supplies, and perhaps a shelf above. My tack locker at my first and second barns were basically a few feet wide, deep enough for a saddle, and probably 6 ft tall. They had a really simple design with a saddle stand at about chest height, open space underneath, and a shelf above. Worked great for me at the time, but less convenient if you have multiple saddles. My new barn has lockers that are much shorter, but about twice as wide. One saddle rack on the left, a teeny shelf at the back, and storage for about two large boxes or a full tack trunk. Another saddle rack could easily be added if necessary. 

However, I've since upgraded to what basically amounts to a small tack room. In doing so it seems that all of my horse stuff has just expanded. At least I always knew where everything was when I just had one huge box of stuff! If you're building the lockers to have a place for boarders to keep their stuff, then I'd keep it simple. You're not providing them with a sorted storage unit- just a simple place to keep their horse stuff! No need to go to extremes.


----------



## Barrelracer88 (Dec 28, 2013)

They are for western saddles, they need to be separate, and they are for campers that bring their own horse


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Oh, if they're for temporary guests then I would make them just a simple wooden box with a saddle stand and bridle hook. No need for bells and whistles!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

